# [aide] gdesklets (pour gnome, fluxbox, xfce, fvwm...)

## kwenspc

Après un échange de message avec Pachacamac je me suis dit qu'il serait bien de faire un ptit mot d'explication sur comment utiliser  les desklets...

j'avais une vieille version 0.11 par là que j'ai installé il y a quelques mois et je suis passé à la version 0.26.1 qui m'a faite gueuler au départ parce que ma conf était plus reconnue et avant quand je chargeai un display il s'affichait directement enfin passons...

INSTALLATION :

d'abord "emergez" le : (c'est un paquet maské et sans doute encore pour quelques temps...)

```

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gdesklets-core

dans la foulée emergez ces 2 paquets (vous en aurez souvent besoin) :

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge desklet-psisensors

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge desklet-psidisplays

```

bon il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème.

UTILISATION :

ensuite revenez à votre user habituel. 

bon soit vous utilisez les displays fourni par le paquet desklet-psidisplays soit vous en téléchargez sur : http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/

là pour notre premier exemple on va utiliser un desklet fourni par desklet-psidisplays

car ce sont des fichiers ".display" que l'on va lancer au travers de gdesklets :

```

$gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/desklet-psidisplay/meminfo.display

```

il ne se passe rien mis à part l'affichage de quelques ligne et gdesklets sort? c'est normal...il a vérifié que le display existe bien, a une bonne syntaxe et il le met dans votre configuration qui va garder en mémoire vos séquences de displays (vous les ajouterez les uns après les autres par la même commande mais en changeant de display)

ensuite tapez 

```

$gdesklets

```

le prog se lance et vous voyez apparaître un bel élément qui vous donne les infos sur votre mémoire

trés bien tout fonctionne donc bien   :Smile: 

maintenant on va essayer un desklet récupéré sur http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/

prenons par exemple psi-small (que je trouve mieux que psi, mais c'est mon avis perso et on s'en fout) :

téléchargez-le, et copiez le dans un repertoire de votre choix (enfin un où serez censés les centralisé)

allez dans ce repertoire :

vous voyez un repertoire nommé "sensors", entrez dedans et éxécutez un à un chaqun des fichiers .bin 

Note : beaucoup de desklets sont fournis sans "sensors", c'est parce que ceux de base de gdesklets leur suffisent, donc ne vous inquiétez pas.

bon et bien vous faites la même chose : éxécutez gdesklets avec les displays qui vous conviennes et voilà le tour est joué.

PROBLEME :

- j'ai plein de fenetre d'erreur qui s'ouvre partout c'est horrible!

--> il vous manque soit des "sensors" (lisez bien le texte qui va avec le desklet que vous avez télécharger il doit dire ce qu'il lui faut)

soit c'est le display qui a des erreurs de syntaxe (problèmes entre les version, j'ai dû changer tout mes desklets qui étaient un peu vieux...) soit justement vous avez un problème de compatibilité entre version (euh c rare...sauf ptet si vous passez comme moi de la version 0.11 à la 0.26 d'un coup)

- j'en ai marre de cette séquence de displays je veus changer!

--> bon vous aurez vus : il existe une option --no-config à gdesklets...

elle peut ne pas marcher (eh oui c'est un programme instable)

qu'à cela ne tienne ecrasez le repertoire gdesklets se trouvant dans :

/hom/vous_le_juser/.gconf/

[EDIT] moins bourrin...clic droit sur le composant que vous voulez virer et "enlever composant" (je n'y ai plus repensé vu que sur mon ancienne version ça faisait planter gdesklets...)

- mon cpu bosse comme un forcené et ma ram à les dents du fond qui baigne (enfin elle est pleine quoi)

--> alors j'avais le cas avec l'ancienne version 0.11, sur le forum (site que j'ai filé plus haut) ils disent avoir réglé pas mal de problème mais beaucoup subsistent. a priori là ça va en ce qui me concerne. si ça vous arrive fermez gdesklets et relancez le. si ça persiste? attendez une nouvelle version (vous aurez pas long à attendre)

FIN :

bon j'espère que ça éclaircira pas mal de chose même si il reste enormément à dire.

il est possible que j'ai fait des erreurs, y en a surement même donc envoyez moi un message pour me le notifier.

voilà c tout ça va pas loin mais bon...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## E11

Ouais j'avoue que c'est chaud a installer la premiere fois...enfin, surtout comprendre comment ca marche... mais aussi non c'est plutot cool comme install !

Pour ce qui est de mon cpu en general il ne depasse pas 15 % ce qui reste acceptable !

Et dans fluxbox, y a t'il un moyen de les ouvrir sans qu'il nous laisse un lien en barre de tache pour chaque gdesklets ?

----------

## Pachacamac

Ah merci, je cherchai les desklet- mais je ne me souvnai plus du nom.   :Embarassed: 

Bah faut dire que c'est les exams, ça compte. non ? bon  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

E11 : je sais pas...je crois que c'est avec l'option "--class="  mais je ne connais pas assez bien fluxbox pour déterminer la class qu'il faut lui attribuer pour pas qu'il soit visible en icone. j'en sais trop rien, mais comme je n'utilise jamais la barre des taches (sauf pour l'heure hu hu) je me suis jamais poser la question.  :Confused: 

Pachacamac, je confirme  ça compte être en periode d'exams   :Wink: 

(chuis en plein dedans aussi)

----------

## Pachacamac

Il y a une erreur sur ton code kwenspc : 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/desklet-psidisplay/meminfo.display
> ```
> ...

 

Ce n'est pas tout à fait le bon chemin, cherchez l'erreur :

```
gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/desklet-psidisplays/meminfo.display 
```

Mais personne ne lui en voudra avec un post si explicatif, et certainement pas moi. D'ailleurs il s'en doute lui meme :

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Il est possible que j'ai fait des erreurs, y en a surement même donc envoyez moi un message pour me le notifier

 

Alors attention, pas touch à kwenspc !

----------

## kwenspc

 :Embarassed: 

je revois des stats là...c donc ça : j'en suis allergique au point d'oublier un "s" erf...

----------

## Pachacamac

Je viens de tester avec xfce. Oui bon je sais, je suis maintenant sous Fluxbox mais on ne se déracine pas comme ça ! hé bien ca ne marche pas.

Je trouve cela dommage, c'est très joli comme appli.

Et puis que faisai le processeur entre 2 compil ? Rien ! Maintenant il a de quoi s'occuper !

Comme ca tout le monde est content. Merci aux developpeurs !

----------

## DuF

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Je viens de tester avec xfce. Oui bon je sais, je suis maintenant sous Fluxbox mais on ne se déracine pas comme ça ! hé bien ca ne marche pas.
> 
> Je trouve cela dommage, c'est très joli comme appli.
> 
> Et puis que faisai le processeur entre 2 compil ? Rien ! Maintenant il a de quoi s'occuper !
> ...

 

Chez moi cela fonctionne très bien avec xfce : http://duf.homelinux.org/screenshots/xfce-gdesklet.jpg

----------

## CryoGen

chez moi ca marche avec xfce et fvwm ...

----------

## BlakDrago

Chez moi ca fonctionne correctement avec fluxbox, voici un petit screen

----------

## Pachacamac

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Chez moi cela fonctionne très bien avec xfce : http://duf.homelinux.org/screenshots/xfce-gdesklet.jpg

 

En effet, je viens de retester aujourd'hui et ça marche. Bon désolé, je ne sais pas ce qu'il c'est passé.

----------

## fafounet

La premiere fois que j´avais voulu installer ca m´avait mis une erreur direct et j´avais laisse tomber au bout  de 1 min. Mais la tous ces screenshots me donnent envie de le faire marcher avec gnome. J´aimerai bien tester avec fvwn mais ca n´apparait pas dans  le choix de gdm !!

Sinon la meteo elle est geree par quoi ?

----------

## yoyo

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Sinon la meteo elle est geree par quoi ?

 

La fenêtre me semble une bonne solution ...   :Laughing: 

Sinon, il existe l'alternative "gkrellm" ...

----------

## fafounet

Bon ca m´apprendra a etre precis. C´est quoi le programme qui gere la meteo ?

----------

## kwenspc

va sur le site que je donne pour téléchargez des desklets, franchemernt y a que l'ambarras du choix (tu suis la procédreu indiqué que j'ai donné). ça fonctionne pareil que gkrellm : tu as des serveurs de météo, tu choisis ta zone, ta ville etc...enfin c trés simlple

----------

## Pachacamac

J'ai un probleme avec diskinfo, il ne m'affiche pas la taille de mon disque dur.

Par exemple pour ma partition / qui a 6go de libre sur 28go j'ai affiché : 

/ : 78% (2.76G/3.49G) 

6 etant 20% de 28 le % affiché est correct mais pas la taille. Comment puis je arranger cela ?

----------

## kwenspc

 :Confused:   j'ai pas le problème et en plus dans la conf on ne peut pas chanegr grand chose...

essais d'autres displays...

par exemple les psi-small sont mieux fait que ceux d'origine (on peut lancer un gestionnaire de fichier en cliquant sur le dd)

sinon ça vient des psi-sensors donc là ptet que le problème va rester. essais d'autres displays qui n'utilise pas les même sensors

et puis en y repensant c'est assez normal de se retrouver avec quelques bugs bien symaps vu que le prog est loin d'être stable. 

par exemple moi le info.display de psi ne fonctionne pas...rien ne s'affiche.

et à mon avis on a pas fini d'en trouver par ci par là des bugs

----------

## Thom N2h

j'adore, il manque une chose qd même, la possibilité de déplacer les différents display genre clic droite déplacer...

----------

## kwenspc

 :Shocked:  ben le clic du troisième bouton te sert à les déplacer justement je comprends pas bien ta phrase là (t t distrait?)

----------

## Thom N2h

ben je savais pas mici   :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Si tu n'a pas de 3ème bouton tu peux toujours faire avec la touche Alt.

Je vais tenter les psi small pour résoudre mon pb, mais c pas trop genant.

----------

## kwenspc

je me demande si ça marchera avec les psi-small...

ils utilisent les mêmes sensors que les psi (ben les psi-sensors koi)

----------

## Pachacamac

J'ai mis les x11-plugins/desklet-psidisplays et x11-plugins/desklet-psisensors qui sont tous les deux masqués. Mon problème de taille des partitions viens de la ?

Chez moi les psi-small sont introuvable. Mais s'ils utilisent les meme sensors je pense que le probleme restera le meme.

----------

## kwenspc

oui chez moi aussi j'ai pas mal de problèmes avec des desklest...

les psi-small je les ais trouvé sur le sites de downloads de displays and sensors que j'ai filé dnas mon premier post

----------

## Pachacamac

Okey merci je testerai ça cet aprem.

----------

## alcorel

la version 0.26.2 est sortie : http://www.pycage.de/download/gdesklets/gDesklets-0.26.2.tar.bz2

pour l'installer : 

```

# mkdir /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/gdesklets-core

# cd /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/gdesklets-core/

# cp /usr/portage/gnome-extra/gdesklets-core/gdesklets-core-0.26.1.ebuild gdesklets-core-0.26.2.ebuild 

# ebuild gdesklets-core-0.26.2.ebuild digest 

# emerge gdesklets-core-0.26.2.ebuild
```

elle ma corrigée mes problemes avec diskinfo pour la capacitée des partitions.

EDIT : pour le bug voir ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=183061Last edited by alcorel on Wed Jun 09, 2004 10:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

Perso ça ne m'a pas corrigé les problèmes de taille de partitions erronnées avec desklet-sysinfo.

Sinon est-ce que qqn utilise Goodweather, car moi il n'arrive pas à récupérer quoi que ce soit de weather.com !

----------

## Thom N2h

ça serait bien d'avoir des ebuilds pour les autes desklet :-/

j'ai voulu m'y tenter,mais je maitrise pas encore assez la syntaxe

----------

## kwenspc

Thom N2h : bah oui et non, c pas forcément utile d'avoir des ebuilds pour les autres desklets. Quand tu en télécharges de nouveaux, mets les dans un répèrtoire que tu te sera fait pour ça (qui contiendra tout les desklets que tu auras récupéré), tu y éxécutes les fichier .bin (qui n'ont pas d'influence sur le système car éxécuté en user normal, en fait c gdesklets qui enregistre juste pour lui le chemin) et après tu essais les displays fournis...c'est ce que je fais, et comme ça je peus de suite trier ceux qui fonctionne et ceux qui merdent (et y en bcp!)

----------

## moon69

j'avais tester gdesklet, pas mal!

mais generalement j'utilise des wm leger genre fluxbox, afin d'eviter tout un tas de dependance a l'emerge

et c'est le cas pour gdesklet, on dirais qu'on emerge gnome pour seulement avoir quelque effet  :Sad: 

par curiosite,  il n'y a pas d'equivalent (effet grphique) de gdesklet ?

et est ce que ca existe un file manager qui gere la tranparence, genre rox avec fond tranparent ? pendant qu'on y ai un client genre gaim qui gere la tranparence ?

si ca existe, on pourrais faire de sacrer desktop  :Smile:  et windows prendrais un coup de vieux!

j'ai deja sauver plusieur personne grace a ca, du cote obscure de la force!  :Smile: 

ps: dsl un peu hors sujet ?

----------

## Thom N2h

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Thom N2h : bah oui et non, c pas forcément utile d'avoir des ebuilds pour les autres desklets. Quand tu en télécharges de nouveaux, mets les dans un répèrtoire que tu te sera fait pour ça (qui contiendra tout les desklets que tu auras récupéré), tu y éxécutes les fichier .bin (qui n'ont pas d'influence sur le système car éxécuté en user normal, en fait c gdesklets qui enregistre juste pour lui le chemin) et après tu essais les displays fournis...c'est ce que je fais, et comme ça je peus de suite trier ceux qui fonctionne et ceux qui merdent (et y en bcp!)

 

C pour la désisntallation surtout que j'aime bien les ebuilds mais bon je vais le faire en manuel, merci

----------

## kwenspc

moon69 : ben...si tu veux tout transparent mets toi en directfb   :Very Happy:  (bon parait que c encore cho vu le peu de comptaibilité avec le CG...)

----------

## moon69

j'ai essayer,

j'ai emerger xdirectfb

mais impossible de le faire tourner

ps: j'ai une gforceFX 5200 meme avec le driver rivafb

----------

## kwenspc

oui c cho, d'après les différent post seuls les matrox g200/g400 sont full supported... faudra attendre je pense avant d'avoir ça sur les nvidia et ati (grrrr con#'~!ds de constructeurs!)

----------

## jeurigol

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gdesklets-core 
> 
> 

 

Pauv' TGL, lui qui écrit des pages sur l'utilisation de portage et particulièrement des packages.keywords et consors, il va faire une attque qi il lit ça. 

 :Smile: 

Je sors.

----------

## Bastux

 *jeurigol wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> #ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gdesklets-core 
> 
>  
> ...

 

tu n'a pas tout à fait tord

----------

## gidem

Très utile ce post!

Merci

----------

## fafounet

bon alors voila mon erreur : 

```

** (gdesklets:32095): WARNING **: `GtkTextSearchFlags' is not an enum type

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/gdesklets", line 10, in ?

    from main import init

  File "/usr/share/gdesklets/main/__init__.py", line 38, in ?

    from utils.i18n import Translator

  File "/usr/share/gdesklets/utils/__init__.py", line 2, in ?

    from GConfWatcher import GConfWatcher

  File "/usr/share/gdesklets/utils/GConfWatcher.py", line 3, in ?

    import gconf

ImportError: No module named gconf

```

----------

## kwenspc

hum...re-emerge gconf    :Confused: 

----------

## fafounet

quelle brillante idee   :Very Happy: 

Si personne n´a mieux je tente ca ce soir

----------

## Thom N2h

J'ai un bug, je sais pas si vous avez le même et si vous être arrivés à le résoudre, mais ^je peux plus voir mes films qd gdesklet est lancé, je sus obligé de le quitter avnat de lancer un film.

J'ai pas essayé de voir si un desklet particukier plantait ou non

----------

## DuF

Avec quoi tu lis tes films ?

Perso avec xine je n'ai aucun souci.

----------

## fafounet

j'ai reemerge gconf toujours meme resultat

Nenamoin il faut signaler que lors de l'emerge de gconf j'ai ce message : 

Shutdown error: Failed to contact configuration server (a likely cause of this is that you have an existing configuration server (gconfd) running, but it isn't reachable from here - if you're logged in from two machines at once, you may need to enable TCP networking for ORBit)

J'ai essayé de reemerger en fermant X ca fait pareil

----------

## Thom N2h

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Avec quoi tu lis tes films ?
> 
> Perso avec xine je n'ai aucun souci.

 

mplayer ou vlc.

A un moment j'ai cru que ça venait de xmmscorner :-/

----------

## DuF

Quel est le WM utilisé ?

----------

## Thom N2h

c fluxbox. J'ai bien l'impression que ça vient de corner xmms qd je cache toutes les fenêtres de xmms

----------

## fafounet

Personne pour mon problème ?

----------

## kwenspc

fafounet  : ben serieux t'en a plein de problèmes toi! là c un problème de fond assez important. autants de problèmes c rare. Bon un bon ptit emerge unmerge sur tout ce qui concerne gnome, un emerge -u system et un re-emerge des trucs gnome serait pas mal non? j'en sais rien...c une solution ptet un peu trop bourrin  :Confused: 

----------

## fafounet

euh ... comment dire ? non !

pas de solution bourrin !

Par contre c'est vrai que j'ai la poisse avec les pcs ( et dire que j'ai décidé d'en faire mon métier   :Crying or Very sad:  )

Bah ecoutes de toute facon récemmment j"ai reemerger gnome et tout le bordel

----------

## sboiiing

Salut à tous !

J'ai beau chercher partout, je ne trouve pas la solution à mon problème :

lorsque j'essaie de lancer gdesklets, j'ai pas de message d'erreur et pourtant rien ne se passe :

tof@localhost ~/AAA/Linux/Logiciels/Gdesklets/CircleButtonBar-0.3 $ gdesklets open starterbar  [edit] que ce soit en indiquant le chemin d'accès du desklet ou non, qu'il ait été téléchargé ou emergé, même réaction [edit]

ConnectÃ© au daemon en 419 microsecondes.

tof@localhost ~/AAA/Linux/Logiciels/Gdesklets/CircleButtonBar-0.3 $ gdesklets

DÃ©marrage de gdesklets-daemon...

ConnectÃ© au daemon en 441 microsecondes.

gdesklets status

gdesklets-daemon est en cours d'exÃ©cution

et si je fais un ps -e, pas de gdesklets à l'horizon...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

Merci   :Wink: 

----------

